# tank dimension discussion



## clearnet (Jan 16, 2014)

For some reason, I am yearning for the long shallow tanks eg.

the IM SR-60 Nuvo 60G
60 Gallon Capacity
Tank and Stand Included
Tank Dimensions: 36" x 24" x 16"
Stand Dimensions: 36" x 24" x 40"
Built-in customizable filtration system
10 mm High Clarity Glass/Low Iron
2 - 317 GPH Pumps

Before I start, what is the definition of a peninsula style tank? I am thinking of getting a custom built starfire tank around 50-60G based on the SR-60 dimension. Can you guys please provide some critique/suggestions or perhaps share their tank choice experience? What would be the disadvantage of such setup?

I am thinking of getting a custom built tank and stand from local shops here in GTA. Should I just suck it up and pay for the NUVO setup? Not a fan of the rear placement of the sump though...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A peninsula style/shaped system is viewable from 3 sides and creates a division of space in a room. 

IMHO, 36" from a wall will definitely create a division of space a room. With a 24" width, assuming that it works in your space, I would strongly suggest sumping the system. The nice thing of a wide aquarium is that an internal overflow box won't be a PITA to stack rock around IF you request a trapezoidal shape vs the typical square/rectangular.

Top View in ASCII:
\_/ vs |_|

If you can fit an external overflow, then you can save more real estate within the aquarium for your reefy/fishy desires.

You can hide everything in the cabinet/sump area and not be limited spacially and visually for equipment, ie skimmer, media reactors, etc.

Going this route I estimate will cost a few hundred more but will save you beating your head against the wall trying to work with the confines of an AIO system should issues arise. 

JM2C


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Peninsula in my eyes, mean 3 viewable sides, where both long sides are viewable.

My last tank was a peninsula. I loved it, but it does take up a lot of space
48x30x24 tall. External overflow. External over flow will add 6" to the length of the tank by the way.

Here she was in all her glory 









The two long sides aid in lots of space for mounting corals. But I find with peninsula they have to be wide. I found the 30 was good, but 36 would have been better.

I shut that tank down and decide to go for a 36x36 cube instead. But I moved before anything ever go wet.

I'm a fan of long and shallow. That's the theme of my new tank 

I would go custom though. You won't like the all in one design. Either way won't be cheap.

Good luck.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, that looks incredible. Now the ideas are flowing


----------



## clearnet (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks deeznutz and wtac for the clarification on peninsula tank. Beautiful peninsula btw deeznutz. Its definitely very aesthetically pleasing with so much more viewable area but I am not sure if I have the room for them. 

Initially I was thinking of positioning a long shallow tank against a wall on a nice looking long shelf/stand just purely for the aesthetics. The more I think about this long shallow tank, I realized the reason is that I want to see fish swim! I currently have a red sea max 130D and obviously I cant keep any tangs. It looks like the fishes are just pacing up and down. IMO, a reef tank will look more lively with fast swimming tangs. But now the peninsula bug has caught on and I may have some more explaining and convincing to do.... 

I like the idea of a trapezoid shape overflow in a long tank, and definitely will go with the sumping route. I intend to use my existing gears, radion g2/reeflink/mp10esw. The radion probably wont be sufficient in terms of coverage, perhaps I can install the wide angle lens?

One of the reason I went with the RSM130D was because of the built in canopy. We are not fond of the bright light spillage effect from hanging light fixtures. Is it possible to build a modern looking canopy to cover light fixture and still provide enough hanging heights?

I am thinking these requirements would require custom works, and I plan to visit a few dealers to inquire about the costs. Any idea what the ballpark figure would be for the starfire tank/stand/canopy?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

deeznutz said:


> Peninsula in my eyes, mean 3 viewable sides, where both long sides are viewable.
> 
> My last tank was a peninsula. I loved it, but it does take up a lot of space
> 48x30x24 tall. External overflow. External over flow will add 6" to the length of the tank by the way.
> ...


Such a beautiful tank, looks amazing in the room


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Understanding costs and getting the best bang for the $$$. I would suggest a metal stand vs 2x4 lumber if you aren't a DIYer. Request the stand have the legs flush to the base dimension of the aquarium you want

Contact *50seven* here to have it cladded/skinned and match a canopy to the style that you want/fitting w/your decor. He would understand the need for maximizing space, accessibility and for water impermeability/containment. He might have other ideas as well.

HTH and have fun in the planning


----------



## clearnet (Jan 16, 2014)

Did a lot more researching and thinking, and wanted to hear if you guys have any comments on the dimension I am thinking. I am looking to build a shallow reef system...

Is there any potential issues/drawbacks with a tank dimensions of following:

48x18x18
48x20x18
48x20x20

My preference is for smaller water volume as it makes maintenance easier, but I am hoping if anyone could share some experience or insight as to which one of the three is preferred in their opinion.

thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

48x20x18 my preference

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

